# Serenity - New for Depression - NO SIDE AFFECTS



## gailm (Apr 18, 2001)

I am wondering if anyone is taking Serenity the new (no prescription needed) alternative to prescription anti-depressants?You can view information about this at www.findserenitynow.com I don't know if it helps with IBS, but hopefully it won't make it worse. It does not have any side affects which is what I am excited about. It also helps with migraines.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm guessing this is going to sound wierd but whenever I go to El Paso to visit my son (which is not very often, it's along way from Austin) after I'm there for about 1 day my constipation totally goes away. I know it could be other things like just lack of stress from being away from all responsibilities at home, but don't think it's that, anyway I've been told for along time that the water supply in el paso contains small amounts of lithium. Have never gotten anyone to really take me seriously but I promise it has happened twice, very noticeably. I'm actually considering ordering this product, probably a very long shot and after I buy products I don't use them unless I get immediately positive results. Anyway just thought I'd throw this out, hopefully someone else might have had same experience. Jimmye


----------

